# Cupcake



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2007)

Can anyone recomend a good one? I really enjoyed Indiana candle's birthday cake but it mutate in a couple products over time.

I have tried soapsilly & wsp but they are not what I am looking for.

I have also tried assorted white cakes & butter creams w/o luck.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2007)

Have you tried http://www.daystarsupplies.com/ ?
She has great oils.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2007)

I love her Pink Sugar. Best on the market, IMHO.


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 14, 2007)

Frosted Pink Cupcakes from OM.


----------

